# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Series of Unfortunate Events

## Biancca

I still have to read childrens' books in Russian.  I am reading Harry Potter but on amazon all the native Russians complain that the traslation is terrible. 
Does anyone know if the Unfortunate Events series has a good translation? 
I wish I could read "real" books in Russian...I tried once and was lost after 3 pages.

----------


## fantom605

I hear you on that one.  I have the Davinci Code in Russian, and so far, I can understand "Sophie".    ::  
  Are the Lemmity Snicket books any good?  I tried to read a story that was on the back of a Lunchable once, and it was horrible...
 -Fantom

----------


## Androvsky

i think i saw a russion winny the pooh on ebay, though that might be too simple for you :P 
Maybe you could use google.ru and wade through a few websites for practice?

----------


## Lampada

> I still have to read childrens' books in Russian.  I am reading Harry Potter but on amazon all the native Russians complain that the traslation is terrible. 
> Does anyone know if the Unfortunate Events series has a good translation? 
> I wish I could read "real" books in Russian...I tried once and was lost after 3 pages.

 I am sure you can read real books in Russian.  You just need a good dictionary.  Take a look at this book.  It's translated from French and easy to read.  You might like it.   "Malevil" by Robert Merle. http://www.komkon.org/~napoleon/LITRA/litra.htm
Start here:   http://www.komkon.org/~napoleon/LITRA/malv1-2.htm

----------


## Biancca

Thanks Lampada, I'll check it out

----------


## Lampada

> Thanks Lampada, I'll check it out

 К сожалению, в этом переводе есть ошибки и опечатки, но если постараться читать с минимальным использованием словаря, они не имеют значения.  Главное, чтобы понравилось эту книгу читать.  Я в своё время от неё не могла оторваться.  Есть такой метод чтения при изучении языка.  Стараться просто иметь представление *что* происходит, так сказать "не терять нить".  Для этого нужно в основном в словарь ходить только за глаголами и важными существительными.  Разные описания и прилагательные можно пропускать.  Они для основного действия роли не играют.  Если какое-то слово начинает раздражать, потому что часто попадается, за ним можно пойти в словарь.  Лично я английский уже знаю неплохо, и часто не обращаю внимания на слова, которые не знаю.  Перевожу себе только слова, которые мне уже надоело встречать, не зная, что они значат.  Пожалуйства, задавай вопросы, если будут.    ::

----------


## Biancca

Lampada, I had to look up several words in that but I get what you are saying.  Skip the adjectives and unimportant words, just try to get the idea, and look up words that appear often.  (Even if there are mistakes my Russian probably isn't good enough to notice any!)   
Thanks!

----------


## scotcher

You'll probably get on better reading Russian books, rather than Russian translations of English books. As you've started to find out, the quality of translation can be patchy.

----------


## Lampada

> You'll probably get on better reading Russian books, rather than Russian translations of English books. As you've started to find out, the quality of translation can be patchy.

 В принципе я согласна, но уж больно эта книжка захватывающая и можно найти её по-английски.  Я про неё вспомнила и глянула на Ибай.  Была там одна и ушла за $51 + отправка.  Во как!  На Амазоне она от нескольких долларов в мягкой обложке до 72 долларов в твёрдой.

----------

